# Galle Port to be converted into Yacht Marina hub



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

Galle Port to be converted into Yacht Marina hub 


The Galle Port will be converted into a new Yacht Marina hub in the coming years adding new dimensions to Sri Lanka's tourism industry, said Ports and Aviation Minister Mangala Samaraweera. 

According to the proposed plan the Galle port will be converted to a new tourism Yacht Marina linking the Galle heritage city. 

The Galle port development project will start in 2006 and it will be built preserving its former glory. The new development project will cost US$ 140 million.

Easing the sea traffic around the Colombo harbour is another objective of the Galle Port development project. The Galle port will be well equipped and bulk cargo will be diverted from Colombo to the Galle port. 

The Minister said that there is a huge potential for up-market tourism in this sector. There is no yacht Marina between Dubai and Singapore and the project also includes construction of hotels and other tourism infrastructure. The Ministry will work together with the Ministry of Tourism and the Tourist Board, the minister said. 

In addition to Galle, the Ministry has identified the potential in the tourism industry in Trincomalee. All lands with tourism value in Trincomalee belong to the SLPA. 

The Ministry is ready to release the lands for the tourism industry. Following the ceasefire Trincomalee has become a popular costal tourist destination. 

The project also proposes to make Trincomalee a 'Port City' for vacationers. Sunny and white sand beaches and deep blue seas are the main tourist attractions in Trincomalee. 

Under the project it is proposed to improve facilities for whale watching and deep sea adventures as their potential is now unexploited. 

Trincomalee will also be developed as a 'port shop' for international cruise lines.


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

so what ??


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

More development. Good 

I don't understand one thing though *"Easing the sea traffic around the Colombo harbour is another objective of the Galle Port development project. The Galle port will be well equipped and bulk cargo will be diverted from Colombo to the Galle port."*

Galle will be equipped to handle container carriers??

I don't think that's a good idea - given Sri Lanka's small size, a centralised container shipping hub is the best - in Colombo Port. Having another shipping port is pointless as Galle is only down the coast from Colombo. 

My plan would be for
- Colombo Port to be the main shipping hub for international commercial freight and large liners
- Galle to be a tourism/leisure marina for yachts and medium liners
- Trincomalee to be:
- i) a base for the US Navy who expressed interest in deploying there
- ii) a stop for large liners
- iii) a leisure marina for private boats and yachts

Given the natural deep water in Trincomalee harbour, I think there are loads of possibilities for it in the tourism sector. If the Govt have a bit of a brain they'll allow the USN into Trinco so as to reinject some much-needed cash up there.


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

i think the colombo port is set for saturation in 2008 ... thats why they want to divert ... thts also why the port in hambantota is built .. also the hambantota port is built to compete with india ,..


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Do you have any figures for the freight-handling capacity of Sri Lanka's ports?


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

refer - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214868


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

i did .... but now can't remember where i got them from ... but its the 26th busiest port in the world (that i gt from the BOI )


----------

